# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  οθονη corsa b (ωρα/ημερομηνια/θερμοκρασια)

## marioulinos

εκοψα την καλοδιωταινια καταλαθος?
υπαρχει τροπος να παρακαμφει?
ειναι πολυ μικρη για εμενα για να κανω τις κολλησεις!
γινεται να βαλω αλλη οθονη?
35€ ζητανε για μεταχειρισμενη.
ευχαριστω.

----------

